# test of copy and paste from free codes



## Frank (Sep 9, 2010)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ibc/2009/icod_ibc_2009_9_sec003_par003.htm?bu=IC-P-2009-000001&bu2=IC-P-2009-000019

903.2.1 Group A. An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout buildings and portions thereof used as Group A occupancies as provided in this section. For Group A-1, A-2, A-3 and A-4 occupancies, the automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout the floor area where the Group A-1, A-2, A-3 or A-4 occupancy is located, and in all floors from the Group A occupancy to, and including, the nearest level of exit discharge serving the Group A occupancy. For Group A-5 occupancies, the automatic sprinkler system shall be provided in the spaces indicated in Section 903.2.1.5. [F]


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 9, 2010)

The student receives an A from all of us hackers


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

I shouldn't give away my secrets... Well this really isn't a secret.

http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/

And it is legal.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todo aqui.

This site keeps proving itself a great resource.


----------



## jim baird (Oct 26, 2010)

Followup:

I downloaded NEC08 from the referenced site.  The PDF works well except:

Now and then I like to select, copy, and paste from electronic references when I am generating written codes application memos and/or letters/notes etc.

This copy of NEC08 will do OK with copy-paste except for the shaded sections where they indicate changed or new material.

When I copy-paste those they paste as complete gobbledygook.  Otherwise, my general experience with copy-paste of all PDF material is that in transition across formats, say to Word or Open Office, I have to go into the pasted application and "clean up" the paste, as it has lots of unecessary paragraphing etc.

Anyone here have this kind of experience?


----------



## Yikes (Oct 26, 2010)

Neep help!  I have a project where we're adhering 1/2" thick masonry veneer to a scratch+brown coat.  The plan checker wrote a correction referencing CBC/IBC 1405.9 which says:

"Adhered masonry veneer shall comply with the applicable requirements of Section 1405.9.1 and Sections 6.1 and 6.3 of TMS 402/ACI 530lASCE 5."

I can't find a copy of this online without paying $100 for a download.  Any suggestions where I can view a free copy?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 26, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Neep help!  I have a project where we're adhering 1/2" thick masonry veneer to a scratch+brown coat.  The plan checker wrote a correction referencing CBC/IBC 1405.9 which says: "Adhered masonry veneer shall comply with the applicable requirements of Section 1405.9.1 and Sections 6.1 and 6.3 of TMS 402/ACI 530lASCE 5."
> 
> I can't find a copy of this online without paying $100 for a download.  Any suggestions where I can view a free copy?


http://www.scribd.com/doc/37998718/A00087-ASCE-7-05-Minimum-Design-Loads-for-Buildings-and-Other-Stru


----------



## Yikes (Oct 26, 2010)

mark handler - Thanks, but that link was not for ACI 530.  That same website had a limited "preview" link and made ACI 530 available for purchase for $100.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/16359111/ACI-53008-ACI-530108-Building-Code-Requirements-and-Specification-for-Masonry-Structures-and-Related-Commentaries-

All I need is page C-59.  Anyone have it, or can give me a summary of how this would affect adhered veneer (thin-set 1/2" brick veneer)?


----------



## syarn (Oct 26, 2010)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ca/st/b200v07/st_ca_st_b200v07_14_sec005_par013.htm?bu=CA-P-2007-999999

yikes maybe this link will get u in the right direction....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 27, 2010)

Yikes, maybe a local structural engineer, masonry supplier, or the veneer stone supplier could scan or fax the page to you.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 27, 2010)

page C59 of ACI 530

BUILDING CODE REQUIREMENTS FOR MASONRY STRUCTURES

Page C-59

2.1.5.2.3 Headers of wythes bonded by headers shall meet the requirements of

Section 2.1.5.2.2 and shall be provided as follows:

(a) Headers shall be uniformly distributed and the sum of their cross-sectional areas shall be at least 4 percent of the wall surface area.

(b) Headers connecting adjacent wythes shall be embedded a minimum of 3 in. (76.2 mm) in each wythe.

2.1.5.2.4 Wythes not bonded by headers shall meet the requirements of Section

2.1.5.2.2 and shall be bonded by wall ties provided as follows:

Wire size Minimum number of wall ties required

W1.7 (MW11) one per 22/3 ft2 (0.25 m2) of wall

W2.8 (MW18) one per 41/2 ft2 (0.42 m2) of wall

The maximum spacing between ties shall be 36 in. (914 mm) horizontally and 24 in. (610 mm) vertically.

The use of rectangular wall ties to tie walls made with any type of masonry units is permitted.

The use of Z wall ties to tie walls made with other than hollow masonry units is permitted. Cross wires of joint reinforcement are permitted to be used instead of wall ties.

2.1.5.3 Noncomposite action — Masonry designed for noncomposite action shall comply with the following provisions:

2.1.5.3.1 Each wythe shall be designed to resist individually the effects of loads

imposed on it.

Unless a more detailed analysis is performed, the following requirements shall be satisfied:

(a) Collar joints shall not contain headers, grout, or mortar.

(b) Gravity loads from supported horizontal members shall be resisted by the wythe nearest to the center of span of the supported member. Any resulting bending moment about the weak axis of the wall shall be distributed to each wythe in proportion to its relative stiffness.

© Loads acting parallel to the plane of a wall shall be carried only by the wythe on which they are applied. Transfer of stresses from such loads between wythes shall be neglected.

(d) Loads acting transverse to the plane of a wall shall be resisted by all wythes in proportion to their relative flexural stiffnesses.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the text!


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 29, 2010)

Jim B.,

From which resource did you download the NEC 2008?

I sure would like to have a link to that puppy!    

.


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2010)

ok how come I cannot find nfpa standards on online??

Can someone spare a brother a link??


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> ok how come I cannot find nfpa standards on online?? Can someone spare a brother a link??


What Specifically are you looking for


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2010)

nfpa 13 2010

I use to be aable to find it on the nfpa site, but cannot do it, unless they cut out the free access


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=13

found it thinks


----------



## Alias (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the links everyone.  My boss and I talked budget yesterday and it's not looking good for PW.  He was very happy to find out that we didn't have to spend big bucks right now.

Sue, welcome to CA......budget, we don't need no stinkin' budget.......


----------



## fireguy (Nov 30, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy said:
			
		

> I shouldn't give away my secrets... Well this really isn't a secret.http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/
> 
> And it is legal.


Oregon Building and Fire codes were updated July 1 of 2010.  Do you have the current version in  printable version?


----------

